# Sopapilla Cheesecake Recipe



## irontide (Jun 15, 2008)

*Sopapilla Cheesecake Recipe*


Ingredients






2 cans crescent rolls 
1-1/2 cups granulated sugar 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
1 teaspoon cinnamon 
16 ounces cream cheese softened 
1 stick butter
Directions





Preheat oven to 350. 
Press 1 can of crescent rolls into bottom of rectangular pan. ( unroll, but do not seperate )
Mix cream cheese, 1 cup sugar and vanilla until creamy then spread over rolls in pan. 
Cover with other can of rolls. 
Melt butter and stir in rest of sugar and cinnamon then pour over top and bake 30 minutes.


----------



## queteepie (Jun 15, 2008)

You can never go wrong with crescent rolls and cream cheese! Crescent rolls are one of lifes best comfort foods!!!! 

QueTeePie
Tracy


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 15, 2008)

Mmmmm I love sopapillas, I've been making them and filling them with my smoked clover honey.....I'll give this a try. Thanks for the recipe!


----------

